
CloudFlare Builds ‘Stop Censorship’ App, Lets Sites Easily “Black Out” - llambda
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/16/cloudflare-builds-stop-censorship-app-lets-sites-easily-black-out-against-sopa/
======
radicaldreamer
Ironic that CloudFlare is "anti-SOPA" and "against censorship", considering
they have close ties to the Dept. Of Homeland Security and the government, as
noted by the Exiled: [http://exiledonline.com/isucker-big-brother-internet-
culture...](http://exiledonline.com/isucker-big-brother-internet-culture/)

------
krambs
This was a nice surprise to be able to implement on some of my sites this
morning. Well done.

